# Dyeing yarn



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi all

I have been dyeing yarns for various LYS’ here in the UK. Here are some of what I have done. When I return to the USA, sometime in January I will offer these or do custom dyes if I do not have them in stock.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing your work. (or is it fun?)


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing your work. (or is it fun?)


Thank you, it's fun work


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

So very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You do such lovely work, Desiree!

I am thrilled with the two skeins that arrived yesterday- (at last- they have been twice around the globe!) I am still cogitating exactly how I will knit them up.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You do such lovely work, Desiree!
> 
> I am thrilled with the two skeins that arrived yesterday- (at last- they have been twice around the globe!) I am still cogitating exactly how I will knit them up.


I'm so happy they arrived. I'd love to see what you'll knit with it.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I have done some dyeing with my alpaca fiber, and I find it so much fun also. However, I have never gotten results to match yours.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Your 'work' is lovely. It would be fun to see what anyone who buys your luscious yarn does with it!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What gorgeous colors


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I'm so happy they arrived. I'd love to see what you'll knit with it.


I will let you know when I do finish it and post it!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> I have done some dyeing with my alpaca fiber, and I find it so much fun also. However, I have never gotten results to match yours.


You have to be very heavy handed with dye on alpaca. I use more than double to what I use on other fibers


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> Your 'work' is lovely. It would be fun to see what anyone who buys your luscious yarn does with it!!


Thank you. I've seen my yarn knitted up on Instagram posts. Many knit shawls, hats, mittens with it, often teaming it up with a solid. As most buy only 1 skein, you're limited with what can be done. I dye sweater quantities as well but those are special orders the lys sends me.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow amazing colors as usual. I love the Galaxy one. You have been busy. Next week I have to get to the lab to for more roving and fiber. Just received three new fleeces.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Shona has my vote.
Do you dye unspun fiber?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Desiree, you are so talented and your results are so beautiful. Thanks for showing us your gorgeous yarn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

They are beautiful. The top green one seems lit from within. Lovely work.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful work!! Let us know when you are back!!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Shona has my vote.
> Do you dye unspun fiber?


Yes, a lot of combed top for the same LYS. I am currently dyeing bfl superwash, merino superwash, merino silk, polworth, Falkland. Apart from the superwash, I try a dye a variety so buyers have a choice to spin or felt it


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

Love your beautiful colors! Please let us know when they are available in the US


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you Dee, I will do. My plan is to return mid January till end of February



DeeFord said:


> Love your beautiful colors! Please let us know when they are available in the US


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So nice, Desiree! Everything I have gotten from you has been spectacular! Thanks for doing what you do! Bet it isn't hot in Scotland now!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful colours as usual Desiree


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

JeanneW said:


> So nice, Desiree! Everything I have gotten from you has been spectacular! Thanks for doing what you do! Bet it isn't hot in Scotland now!


Thank you Jeanne, it is lovely and cold. Perfect for being inside dyeing yarns


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Yummy!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ohhhhh, I am drooling over those colors, especially Shona.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous, as always. Will be waiting for your postings.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

They are all so lovely. What fun to be able to create such beauty.


----------

